

Why cross-platform mobile toolkits are a bad idea - cfonger
http://martinfowler.com/bliki/CrossPlatformMobile.html

======
Radzell
people want iphone apps to look like iphone apps and android apps to look like
android apps. People should stop trying to make web apps that work on the
market.

